# The current establshment.



## Triggs (Apr 6, 2007)

the PS2 is still the number one selling console in 2006, and will stay that way until 2nd quarter '07 (projected.) the XBox 360 is a half million off for second, the Wii's in third, PS3 in fourth, other's don't really matter right now. This was in January, so before you correct me, I know it may be off right now. 

That being said, it's obvious now that Sony did something right. current number one games, however, are Gears of War, Metalstorm, Fall of Man, and believe it or not, the presale for Halo 3. Twilight Princess and Okami were on the list. I've played each of those except Metalstorm, and just wanted to hear everyone's thoughts. Also, thought it'd be nice to clarify some Halo 3 tales. Hit it up, ya'll.


----------



## Dragonfang (Apr 6, 2007)

Personally I don't follow statistics. I just look at which games on which systems appeal to me. Sony, in my opinion however, made a mistake by packing so much crap into the PS3. Sure, it's got crazy graphics and stuff... But it's HUGE. And so isn't its price tag. And also a part of Sony's mistakes would be with the PSP. There hasn't been any good games for it in a very long time and the only good entertainment really anymore come from hacking it which just bored me to follow after a while. Though there are a couple games coming out for the PS3 that I am really looking forward to... That is... If I can afford it...


----------



## ADF (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey! I love my PSP, to hell with anyone who says otherwise. 

If people don't like the game selection just wait till the PS3 service that provides ps1/ps2 game downloads to PSP.


----------



## Aikon (Apr 6, 2007)

http://wii.ign.com/articles/773/773573p1.html

The Best selling games for Feb, March's list is just around the corner.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> http://wii.ign.com/articles/773/773573p1.html
> 
> The Best selling games for Feb, March's list is just around the corner.



Funny how the first PS3 game on there is in 12th place. :b

As for ADF, I can understand how you enjoy your PSP, but I've noticed that most dont buy it for gaming locally. In fact, I have a reletive who has one and uses it as a media center and a music player, she does not even know its designed to play video games. Also they are killing UMD's as well. 

As for me, I recently got a 360. I told myself I would'int, but the problem is just that all the new good games are going to be 360 games. PS3 is losing all their exclusive titles meanwhile Microsoft is making all their good stuff exclusive titles in response. Sony already lost Devil May Cry and rumors are that its about to lose Metal Gear Solid. If they lose the exclusive rights to the third installment of God of War, the system is pretty much just anouther dreamcast.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you sure Sony's lost DMC4? Its site still says that it'll be released on PS3. But if it's true that it's gone, that's pretty much all the reason I could think of to buy a PS3 gone.

It's strange how badly things are going for Sony after it was well in the lead just a generation ago. In fact I just bought a PS2 (they're fantastically cheap now and have a very large game library).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 7, 2007)

I still wonder why people say PSP has poor games. They have actually, it's just that they aren't advertized well.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 7, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Are you sure Sony's lost DMC4? Its site still says that it'll be released on PS3. But if it's true that it's gone, that's pretty much all the reason I could think of to buy a PS3 gone.



I say lost as in that originaly Sony had exclusive rights to it. It was set to come out for the PS3 and nothing else. They lost the exclusive ness, and now you can get a copy for it for the 360, and if you can get a copy for the 360, its just anouther reason people wont buy a 600$ system when they can just as easly buy a 400$ with more games avalible for it.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 7, 2007)

I see - that could be as bad as losing it entirely in the end. Things really aren't going well for them.


----------



## Triggs (Apr 7, 2007)

Dragonfang said:
			
		

> Personally I don't follow statistics. I just look at which games on which systems appeal to me. Sony, in my opinion however, made a mistake by packing so much crap into the PS3. Sure, it's got crazy graphics and stuff... But it's HUGE. And so isn't its price tag. And also a part of Sony's mistakes would be with the PSP. There hasn't been any good games for it in a very long time and the only good entertainment really anymore come from hacking it which just bored me to follow after a while. Though there are a couple games coming out for the PS3 that I am really looking forward to... That is... If I can afford it...



"Statistics are the quickest way o catch people's attention. though people despise mathematics and numbers, it cathes the eye and makes them think." --Ted Turner (I think..)

Truth is, the gaming market is going downhill. The BIGGEST thing right now is that people are starting to make CD-Rom emulators for the PS3 and 360, so pretty soon, if everyone truly hacks and makes there own PC's, console gaming is gone. That's what one theory is, anywyays. Besides, It's like East Coast West coast out here, man. Ever read Megatokyo? Sony has black ops...


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 7, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I see - that could be as bad as losing it entirely in the end. Things really aren't going well for them.



Yes it's the Exclusives, and big name titles that grab peoples attention and go after a system. Then it's the smaller lesser name niche games that fill in the consoles library of games till the next big one comes out, keeping people playing on it. So right now from the looks of it, the 360 is turning into last gen's PS2.

Sure the PS3's graphics's will be amazing later this year, maybe next but at the rate it's losing exclusives, it may not last long enough to compete anymore especially if Blu-ray loses the format war.


----------



## Dragonfang (Apr 7, 2007)

Kiloreas said:
			
		

> Truth is, the gaming market is going downhill. The BIGGEST thing right now is that people are starting to make CD-Rom emulators for the PS3 and 360, so pretty soon, if everyone truly hacks and makes there own PC's, console gaming is gone. That's what one theory is, anywyays. Besides, It's like East Coast West coast out here, man. Ever read Megatokyo? Sony has black ops...



Sony may have it's Black Ops... But if we band together the worlds best 1337 h4xx0rz, not even they can stop us! But the emulation is definitely a problem... Though I've only seen PS1 and PS2 CD-Rom emulators. But then again how many people are willing to go though and search for these emulators just to play God of War? I doubt console gaming will ever truly fail, but will definitely falter with stuff like this.


----------



## Triggs (Apr 7, 2007)

Dragonfang said:
			
		

> Kiloreas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE ANTI SONY ALLIANCE HAS BEGUN!!!! I propose here and NOW that we form an allegiance to dismantle and replace all the few good games on the Sony platforms (Armored Core 2, Okami) and encode them for he 360, then take over the fcilities that Sony runs and controls and REMOVE THEIR FALSE REIGN OF POWER!!!! XD XD XD
Kinda like the Go'aould from Stargate SG-1....


----------



## Span_Wolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> Aikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMD's are dead dead dead, but don't ask how people can possible enjoy their PSP.  I own a PSP and a DS, I use my PSP every day at work due to its multimedia features and own 20 good games for it and could easily buy a dozen more.



			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I still wonder why people say PSP has poor games. They have actually, it's just that they aren't advertized well.


Honestly I have a rather large library of great PSP games, it's quite baffling that people can say the PSP has no good games when I can easily name a few dozen just off the top of my head.


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Apr 7, 2007)

> Honestly I have a rather large library of great PSP games, it's quite baffling that people can say the PSP has no good games when I can easily name a few dozen just off the top of my head.



I can say that because I own a PSP, and there are very few games that interest me. There ARE good games, just not enough of them for my tastes. I find the DS more fun because when it comes to handhelds, I'm a lot more of a casual gamer and there are more games that keep me entertained on it.

Then again, I haven't found a use for the PSP's multimedia features because I have a great mp3/video player, and that's all I really need.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 7, 2007)

Sony got lucky last go around. The Dreamcast even with all of it's AAA tiltes couldn't shake the ghosts of the past and having the Xbox and Gamecube launch a full year later didn't hurt one single bit. The reason the PS2 sold so well is because being #1, they had the install base and thus all the games went to them and what they didn't get didn't really hurt because most people who owned a PS2 bought a Cube or 360. They also had the support of devs on both sides of the pond and the DVD player feature allowed them to get into homes even quicker then they would, as not only were you getting a PS2, but a PSone and a DVD player too. If you do a little reasearch, the PS2 helped boost DVD markets by a fair bit, it's one reach anime on DVD skyrocketed between 2000 and 2002, because so many fans had PS2s to watch it all on.


However this goaround, I seriously wonder what Sony's smoking. The PSP isn't dead, but it's shocking that it's the first system under the Playstation brand to not totaly control the marketshare. I mean yeah the DS was cheaper, but at the same time, it took almost 6-8 months before the first "Damn, I gotta have it." killer apps started filtering to it and this was in the face of the massive, massive PSP hype train that every Sony fan on earth was riding, along with various gaming sites and even some blogs. Yet here we are in 2007 and who's still ruling the market? Nintendo. The PSP has a number of good games, but the DS not only has more, but it has a much larger install base that will only lead to it getting more attention from the various houses of code. PSP fans praise all the suff and Roms you can play on it, but they need to get serious, because the mainstream and causal gamers don't give a flying fuck about being able to load it up with ROMs or movies. They do care about the controls, the embaressing battery life that not even the $40 bigger battery fully solves, the size of the unit and the prices of the games and up till last week, the cost of the unit itself.

The PS3 is also a 'wtf' entry into the market, as while if you go for the $500 unit, still costs more then the 360 and way more then the Wii. It still suffers from only having at best one big AAA title and it's other flaws are very well known and noted. Sony should have just eaten the cost or left Blu-ray out, because it's current marketshare shows you just can't find many people willing to run out and drop 500-600 large for the promise of a bright gaming future. You can however find almost 6-7 million who will for $250. In the end, Sony can recover, but I don't see it happening before the first price drop. $400 is the key, you can sell systems at 500-600, if there's games worth it, but you will never get the attachment numbers you want. While it's not bad for gamers, every gamer who has 2 or all of the "Big Three" is more likely to spread out the games among the systems and that means everyone gets a fair share, but it's not so good for one systems's attach rates.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not really interested in the PS3 yet.  If I had the money, I would get an Xbox360 instead.  That's where most of the quality games are coming to right now, along with the Wii, which I already have.  It's still very early of course.  As I recall, the Sega Genesis (or Mega Drive) had a good lead on the SNES until Donkey Kong Country came out.  Things can change.


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah... when I was buying my 360, the employee even told me 'We have two ps3s in. Would you like one of those?'. I just shook my head. I'll probably still get a ps3, but not for a couple of years.

Not unless an Okami 2 comes out exclusively for it. XD;

But right now, I'm content with my ps2, Wii and 360.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 8, 2007)

What pisses me off too is that the Wii is the only console that encourages backwards compatability. The 360 makes you go onto xbox live and grab emulators which eat up hard drive space and and you dont have the high speed ethernet requirement then you might as well go piss up a rope. The PS3 should have done just like the PS2 did before it and supported last gen games but instead they are requiring similar cercumstances. Even Wii has you buying what are essentialy roms online on their network.

You would think that they learned from the last gens that one of the reasons that the PS2 did so well was because you could play PSX games on it. Instead they find it necessary to hassle us about it. I like the microsoft xbox division's president comments made about backwards compatability. He said that if he had his way, there would be no such thing, and that games should have to buy an xbox if they want to play xbox games. It just seems dumb to me. -.-


----------



## Triggs (Apr 8, 2007)

I think, other than the *possible* make of an Okami 2 (btw, Clover is no longer existing, so the likelihood of Okami 2 is extremely slim) that the only other reason I'd get a PS3:
FFVII Redux. Yes, it's official that they're going to remake Final Fantasy Seven for the PS3, and if Microsoft has it's way, also on the 360...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd prefer download roms than buy a Wii then download roms. It's free. XD

And PSP games are really good. People think ports automatically = bad, but they couldn't say the same for the "ports" of some GBA games now could they? While only a few got graphically changed, some have actually tweaked settings, fixed translations, and even updated conent. Heck, some are totally remade (Maverick Hunter X for example). And the best thing? It's portable. You can bring it anywhere. That's the whole point of the port - to play it anywhere.  And true, it did only catch up after a few months, but then again, PS2 wasn't really a promise until really good games came out.

Should players open themselves more and ignore niche games in PSP/PS2, they'd actually find better games. This is usually what fanboys AND fans fail to see. Non-PS2/PSP owners don't know other RPGs that are infinitely better than FFXII... Tsk.

And I still don't understand this casual/hardcore gaming thing. What is the difference that it has so much hype/effect in console sales?


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 10, 2007)

Sonja Arashi said:
			
		

> Yeah... when I was buying my 360, the employee even told me 'We have two ps3s in. Would you like one of those?'. I just shook my head. I'll probably still get a ps3, but not for a couple of years.
> 
> Not unless an Okami 2 comes out exclusively for it. XD;
> 
> But right now, I'm content with my ps2, Wii and 360.





			
				Kiloreas said:
			
		

> I think, other than the *possible* make of an Okami 2 (btw, Clover is no longer existing, so the likelihood of Okami 2 is extremely slim) that the only other reason I'd get a PS3:
> FFVII Redux. Yes, it's official that they're going to remake Final Fantasy Seven for the PS3, and if Microsoft has it's way, also on the 360...



Actually Clover has been reformed, I don't have the link but it's on IGN or 1up or something.

And from what I've heard, they are making a port of Okami for the Wii so if there is an Okami 2 it might go to the Wii.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 10, 2007)

Are you 100% sure?


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 10, 2007)

How many of those PS2 sales were replacements though?
Out my pile of 7 mates that have them, there has been around 20 PS2's coming and going due to breakages. Only 4 of them was actual damages, all the rest were just the PS2 crappy out on itself and the fact most of the time it's cheaper to buy a new one.


----------



## Triggs (Apr 10, 2007)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> Sonja Arashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it *does* go to the Wii, it'd be cheaper. XD Thnx for the info, had no idea.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 10, 2007)

Apparently it was an April Fools Joke. The Okami board in GameFAQs says it isn't true.


----------



## Jekkal (Apr 10, 2007)

The DS is the only system that really gets me excited these days. The PS3 is vaporware until I demo on it, and the 360 has too much MS slime on it to get me excited. The Wii's cool, but after a while you notice a lot of the games are better served as minigame stuff . . . It needs some more mature titles, and by 'mature' I mean decent linearity in gameplay and such (like adventure titles), not adult content per se.


----------



## Triggs (Apr 11, 2007)

The Wii is generally and for all intensive purposes a Nintendo product, aimed for fun at parties that doesn't have to deal with adult themes (like Mario Party 1 - 4 and Zelda or the Rayman bunnies) and for children, under the ages of 18. The chances they'll release something like Doom are slim. XD I'll tell you this, if you have an N64, then go get a game called Conker's Bad Fur Day. Thaat game was made SPECIFICALLY because Nintendo and Rare got tired of being called the "kidy park of the gaming world" and constantly compared to Sony and Microsoft and even sega at the time. So they came up with that and released it on their system. 

So you never know, bro. Maybe we just need to piss off Nintendo again. XD


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 11, 2007)

Kiloreas said:
			
		

> ...for all intensive purposes...



I think the phrase you're looking for is "for all intents and purposes".


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 11, 2007)

The Wii and PS3 has excuses.

The Wii was so hard to find and the PS3 is so expensive.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 12, 2007)

Kiloreas said:
			
		

> XD I'll tell you this, if you have an N64, then go get a game called Conker's Bad Fur Day. Thaat game was made SPECIFICALLY because Nintendo and Rare got tired of being called the "kidy park of the gaming world" and constantly compared to Sony and Microsoft and even sega at the time. So they came up with that and released it on their system.
> 
> So you never know, bro. Maybe we just need to piss off Nintendo again. XD


Bullcrap. How can you _not _tell it was indirectly aimmed at 14-16 yr. olds?


----------



## Triggs (Apr 12, 2007)

So you never know, bro. Maybe we just need to piss off Nintendo again. XD
[/quote]
Bullcrap. How can you _not _tell it was indirectly aimmed at 14-16 yr. olds?
[/quote]

I never said it wasn't. Check the website for Rareware and see if their forums are still active. I'm on road right now. 

Be kinda nice to see more furry-based games anyways, kinda off subject yeah, but it's a point to make.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 13, 2007)

Actually, it's not because of kiddiness and stuff that I don't find in Nintendo. It's the lack of greyness of the general plot of the games it has.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 15, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Actually, it's not because of kiddiness and stuff that I don't find in Nintendo. It's the lack of greyness of the general plot of the games it has.



Why can't things be clearly defined instead of shades of grey and anti heroes everywhere?


----------

